# Bicep Workout Routine



## Reality79421 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, i've been working out for 3 months now and i've noticed results in my biceps in the first month, but since then I feel like they haven't been getting anymore size than they already have and i need a new routine to try and maximize results. i work biceps twice a week and i get 4 days of rest in between each workout. Currently I don't have a working routine due to the fact of minimal results. I can barbell curl 80lbs for 5-8 reps, i can dumbbell curl 35lbs for 5-8 reps, I do not use any supplements and i'm not using steroids. If somebody could make me a new routine to maximize bicep size results, I would be extremely grateful.If any extra information is required, I would be more than happy to co-operate and give it.

Thanks.


----------



## SFW (Jul 23, 2013)

Several things to keep in mind:

You need to eat a surplus of calories for muscle growth.

You should gradually increase the weight you are lifting and increase the volume, if you want to see changes. 

Your body has probably adapted to the weight you are using. 

The routine itself isnt that important. A barbell and heavy weight is all you need.

How much do you weigh and how many calories are you eating daily? What is your daily protein intake? How many sets are you doing in your bicep routine?


----------



## Reality79421 (Jul 23, 2013)

SFW said:


> Several things to keep in mind:
> 
> You need to eat a surplus of calories for muscle growth.
> 
> ...


I weigh 137lbs, my calorie and protein intake right now are unknown, I could say i eat quite alot and take in excess protein daily due to the fact that i read the nutrients on everything I eat to check its calories, carbs and protein but I can't be sure because i may need more at my weight, I have low body fat because i rarely work my abs other than when I do compound exercises and I still have a 6 pack. I lift a warm up set with 12 reps and then i do 3 more sets with my normal weight at 8 reps then i bumb up my weight by 5-10lbs and do 5 reps for my last set.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2013)

SFW said:


> Several things to keep in mind:
> 
> You need to eat a surplus of calories for muscle growth.
> 
> ...



and....do you get a pump while working biceps


----------



## Reality79421 (Jul 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS, Yes I do, I usually get an increase in strength but not in mass.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 23, 2013)

To add an inch to your arms requires about an 8-10 lb increase in total muscle mass. Log your macros for awhile (at least 2 weeks) ill just about guarantee you aren't eating as much as you think. Also throwing in some creatine wouldnt hurt. Hope this helps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2013)

Reality79421 said:


> KILLEROFSAINTS, Yes I do, I usually get an increase in strength but not in mass.



then you just need time and food


----------



## Reality79421 (Jul 23, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the help, i'll give my biceps some more time to grow and try to increase my calorie intake and my protein intake and see if there are any results, if not then i'll post it.


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Keep us post it !!!!


----------



## Bowden (Jul 24, 2013)

Reality79421 said:


> Hello, i've been working out for 3 months now and i've noticed results in my biceps in the first month, but since then I feel like they haven't been getting anymore size than they already have and i need a new routine to try and maximize results. i work biceps twice a week and i get 4 days of rest in between each workout. Currently I don't have a working routine due to the fact of minimal results. I can barbell curl 80lbs for 5-8 reps, i can dumbbell curl 35lbs for 5-8 reps, I do not use any supplements and i'm not using steroids. If somebody could make me a new routine to maximize bicep size results, I would be extremely grateful.If any extra information is required, I would be more than happy to co-operate and give it.
> 
> Thanks.



If you are saying that after 3 months you are taping your arm and your arm size is not increasing one thing to keep in mind is that your triceps make up 2/3rds of your arm size.
What triceps exercises and how many reps and sets per exercise are you doing?
Do you work triceps in combo with chest and shoulders?
If not how many days of recovery between working triceps and chest/shoulders do you allow?
Remember that triceps are worked with chest/shoulders and that  you can over train triceps if you are not careful.

Do you work biceps with back?
If not how many days of recovery between back and biceps do you allow?
What back exercises and how many reps and sets per exercise are you doing?
Remember that biceps are worked with back and you can over train biceps if you are not careful.

Consider posting up your entire workout.

Keep in mind that it takes years to develop any appreciable muscle size and muscle density.
Years of patience, discipline and persistence are the keys to development.


----------



## Reality79421 (Jul 24, 2013)

My whole workout switches from time to time because I get bored doing the same thing so I keep it a bit interesting this way. I work back with biceps and allow 3-4 days before each workout and I work my triceps with chest and allow 2-3 days of rest. I know triceps are 2/3 of the muscle. I'm not exactly looking for the results i really want so immediately because i know how long it takes and I know when you get too eager you may overtrain and then all your work would be irrelevant since you would be blocking all results by overtraining.


----------



## flex365 (Jul 25, 2013)

I would start working triceps and biceps on the same day. That way you should be able to work with a good compound movement for size and strength and 2 additional isolation moves for shape for each muscle group. I will also allow for greater intensity since you won't be wasting energy on chest or back prior to hitting your bi's and tri's. I have found working between 2 different arm routines week to week and made a huge difference for me.


----------



## flex365 (Jul 26, 2013)

I also suggest you check out  Iron Man Magazine  where you'll find great articles on training,nutrition and supplementation.


----------



## 69ingchipmunks (Jul 26, 2013)

The worst thing one can do is get obsessed with arms because it will seem like they'll never grow. I would also advise higher reps. Shocking the body


----------

